# Can I go with my boyfriend?



## bmwchamp (Jul 16, 2009)

My boyfriends company are relocating him to San Francisco for 2 years. As his girlfriend, what are my chances of being able to go with him?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwchamp said:


> My boyfriends company are relocating him to San Francisco for 2 years. As his girlfriend, what are my chances of being able to go with him?


Do you live together? If so, for how long, and can you document it?


----------



## bmwchamp (Jul 16, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Do you live together? If so, for how long, and can you document it?


We currently own a house together - been living there for 6 months.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwchamp said:


> We currently own a house together - been living there for 6 months.


You can apply for a B2 as a cohabiting partner: Embassy of the U.S. London: Co-Habiting Partners

You will not be allowed to work but can live there indefinitely while your bf maintains his status, renewing your I-94 through USCIS. You will find the status difficult for some things in everyday life, e.g. getting a US driving license.


----------



## bmwchamp (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you very much for the information. Is it just a case of if we were married, life would be much easier and I could work out there?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwchamp said:


> Thank you very much for the information. Is it just a case of if we were married, life would be much easier and I could work out there?


If you were married, life would be much easier. I assume bf would be on an L1. You would qualify for an L2 which would give you a social security number and, on application, permission to work. This permission can only be applied for after you arrive and takes up to 90 days to come through. You would have far fewer issues with things like your driver license.


----------



## bmwchamp (Jul 16, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> If you were married, life would be much easier. I assume bf would be on an L1. You would qualify for an L2 which would give you a social security number and, on application, permission to work. This permission can only be applied for after you arrive and takes up to 90 days to come through. You would have far fewer issues with things like your driver license.


Well I could always start dropping hints!  He is actually going on an E2 visa? THe company he works for has E status?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwchamp said:


> Well I could always start dropping hints!  He is actually going on an E2 visa? THe company he works for has E status?


In that case you'd get an E2-dependent visa if you were married. Employment would also be possible around 90 days after you arrive after application.


----------



## bmwchamp (Jul 16, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> In that case you'd get an E2-dependent visa if you were married. Employment would also be possible around 90 days after you arrive after application.


Thank you so much for all your advice! It has been really helpful! San Francisco here we come!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwchamp said:


> Thank you so much for all your advice! It has been really helpful! San Francisco here we come!


It's a great place....just hope he's well paid!


----------

